# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  How to increase your traffic?

## jeccyka

I used to do the following to gain traffic:

* Write articles on your topic (your site's topic) and submit to article submission sites
* Join to Social Bookmarking Sites and submit your site
* Write a Press Release about your product/services and submit to Free PR Submission sites
* Register and join forums with the same topic/niche

But that doesn't stop there, you should work it out. After 4 to 6 weeks, you would notice that you'll get higher traffic and at the same time you'll gain link popularity.

----------


## Just Gone

> I used to do the following to gain traffic:


If it works - why did you stop ?

----------


## kath

As for me, It is also important to get professional search engine marketing (SEM) consultation in order to get a higher search engine ranking. Contrary to common perception, this is not a very expensive proposition.

Installing a blog on your website (you can obtain one for free from WordPress.org) to make announcements and updates, and to connect it to your social media accounts, can also help boost your website traffic. 

The last strategy is to promote your website offline. Your website address should be a part of every piece of material that you send out. Promotion should also be done locally and through word of mouth in order to create greater awareness about your website and its products.

These are the main strategies that address the question of how to increase Internet traffic to your website. However, don't go chasing traffic quite yet. First, cover your basis by doing research into the types of keywords that your customers are using to find your products or services. Use keyword research tools like the Google Keyword Tool or WordTracker to identify this information before you begin optimizing your website for higher search engine rankings. Don't stop at two word keyword, dig deeper to find niche 3 or 4 word search strings; longer search terms generally have a much higher conversion rate, because they are specific and therefore more likely to return exactly what the searcher was looking for. Rank high for the right long tail keywords, and your conversions will prosper.  :Cool:

----------


## jeccyka

Thanks kath, another keyword tool :https://adwords.google.com/o/Targeting/Explorer?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Woogie

I am in the online marketing game. I work for a bakkie hire and truck hire company doing online marketing and general marketing. I find the best thinks that work are: Tons of interesting blogging, but the blog posts must not be keyword stuffed. Your search term must not be more than about 4,5% to 5% of your total copy. Post them on various blogging platforms, but also have your own blog attached to the site that you want to rank for. Make sure that all the META tags are well optimised with keywords. Be social, share your articles in social media and be constant with it. 

What I said above along should help you rank.

----------


## pmbguy

Almost Shakespearian

----------


## Braden

Hey..
  I think all point which you have mention are effective for generating traffic but i think these all steps are quite slow.. Now a days social networking sites are best option to boast traffic toward your site.. It also show very quick result..

----------


## Guillaume

Hello ! 

There is also a tool named http://www.stumbleupon.com/ which is a sort of collection of "all the best page of Internet" 
You can add your website to it and it will help you to increase your traffic but it is important to note that for the moment this tool is used by a majority of American people.
Hope it can help you !

----------


## Rusty Willard

> I used to do the following to gain traffic:
> 
> * Write articles on your topic (your site's topic) and submit to article submission sites
> * Join to Social Bookmarking Sites and submit your site
> * Write a Press Release about your product/services and submit to Free PR Submission sites
> * Register and join forums with the same topic/niche
> 
> But that doesn't stop there, you should work it out. After 4 to 6 weeks, you would notice that you'll get higher traffic and at the same time you'll gain link popularity.



This post is really true, that is the reliable way to increase your traffic. But these tips required to have patient. You will gain so much efforts and energy to do this but after all your sacrifice you can achieve your higher traffic.

----------


## workshop

What I have found is that this is where one invariably runs right smack bang into an instant disconnect. Most people lose sight of the distinction between traffic and targeted traffic (not forgetting SEO and link building). And I get edgy about that term link popularity. 

What does it mean? 

As far as I am concerned there is no point whatsoever in churning through traffic that does not stop to buy. It has zero impact on your search engine rankings and only serves to chew up bandwidth. Traffic and targeted traffic is all about relationships. It is all about making yourself and the content on your web site useful.

----------


## Rusty Willard

As what I have observed these days, all what you stated  for are containing aspect for increasing traffic. But, one of the most important for gaining traffic is there ability to find some important matter and can gained attention from other people. Moreover, the most important best way to increasing traffic is to have some advertising your product and most importantly improve your file by giving the quality of your good site.

----------


## tommyosmena

Simply do link building and do social media marketing ,free ad or pay ad it can help your site a lot  :Smile:

----------


## joya

Hi...
I agree with Braden.. social networking  site a very useful ...

----------

alekmark (20-Sep-13)

----------


## edwards

You should use search engine optimization and use social networks to drive traffic towards your website and in search engine optimization back linking and forum posting, blog posting and link building are best ways to increase traffic on your site.By using these ways you will get positive response.

----------

alekmark (20-Sep-13)

----------


## Honey497

Here are some of the best methods for increasing the website-
- Creating a business page on social media sites like Facebook,Twitter and Google+.
- Post authentic articles on guest posting, article submission and blog posting websites.
- Doing forums posting related to your website niche.
- Creating profiles on business listing websites.

----------


## alekmark

Hi,

Why you do not use Google Adwords services. You use this you want 100% real traffic and Business.. You Grow your business and and get full traffic.

You contact this *  Regarding  Google Adwords service. 

More info - Skype id -.

----------


## AustinBert

There are many ways to increase traffic as discussed earlier in this thread but the point which one is more useful for you..! if you chose a best and suitable way then success is guaranteed..!
I think forum posting and blog commenting are the best but it depends how we use them ..!

----------


## charlly008

The method listed above are what i am using and it is working for me. Thanks for sharing them here.

----------


## vaidhegipatel

Hi, I am late for this valuable discussion. I just want to say some tips to about increase traffic from Google or we can say organic, without building links. Here some points;

In-depth articles
Improving user satisfaction or pogo sticking or return to serp
Rich snippets as of structured data 
Video optimization
Improving sites speed rate
Growing your international audience
Social comments with G+
Snippet optimization
Updating fresh content
On-going on page seo

Other best activates with intention to increase traffic or growing your audience is social media networking site which help to create or expand your network and create or increase your visibility on the web. In other words it helps in creating reputation on the web. There are lots of valuable site on the web which is providing social media networking services. Eg. Facebook.com, Twitter.com, linkdinn.com, G+, and I just add some new niche social networking sites like mlmsocial.com, mlmdiary.com and betternetworker.com. :Kissing2:

----------


## flaker

Wow, 90% of posts here are from outside S.A. :Hmmm: 



and 3 posts by a Markberry (spelling?) have suddenly disappeared

----------


## virtuespower

Guys,building links is the best. Like now i am on the marketing business. I accept link exchanges in my blog. Just contact me at virtuespower at g mail. com. The more we link, the better we gain traffic

----------


## Thomas.D

Building links with good sites is definitely a good strategy. 

Do some research on your target audience and see what they do online (what sites they are spending most time on and such.)

Here are some of my suggestions: having a blog on your site and posting consistently on it as well as having social media accounts that you use to promote topic's on your site/blog.

you can also use p.p.c services such as Adwords and Facebook ads. 

The main things to keep in mind is consistency as well as relevance to the platform.

You can also add a forum to your website, but be careful of spammers.

----------


## SilverNodashi

> Guys,building links is the best. Like now i am on the marketing business. I accept link exchanges in my blog. Just contact me at virtuespower at g mail. com. The more we link, the better we gain traffic


How about setting up a website for your business? Advertising your services like this looks very unprofessional.

----------


## Rahi Kapoor

These are some ways to bring high traffic to website.

1. Advertise
This one is so obvious, were going to look at it first. Paid search, social media advertising and display advertising are all excellent ways of attracting visitors, building your brand and getting your site in front of people.

2. Get Social
Its not enough to produce great content and hope that people find it  you have to be proactive. One of the best ways to increase traffic to your website is to use social media channels to promote your content.

3. Mix It Up
There is no magic formula for content marketing success, despite what some would have you believe. For this reason, vary the length and format of your content to make it as appealing.

4. Write Irresistible Headlines
Headlines are one of the most important parts of your content. Without a compelling headline, even the most comprehensive blog post will go unread. Master the art of headline writing.

5. Pay Attention to On-Page SEO
Think SEO is dead? Think again. Optimizing your content for search enginesis still a valuable and worthwhile practice. Are you making the most of image alt text? Are you creating internal links to new content? What about meta descriptions? Optimizing for on-page SEO doesnt have to take ages, and it could help boost your organic traffic.

6. Target Long-Tail Keywords
Got your high commercial intent keyword bases covered? Then its time to target long-tail keywords, too. Long-tail keywords account for a majority of web searches, meaning that if youre not targeting them as part of your paid search or SEO efforts, youre missing out.

7. Start Guest Blogging
Before you say it  no, true guest blogging isnt dead, despite what you may have heard. Securing a guest post on a reputable site can increase blog traffic to your website and help build your brand into the bargain. Be warned, though  standards for guest blogging have changed radically during the past eighteen months, and spammy tactics could result in stiff penalties.

8. Post Content to LinkedIn
LinkedIn has become much more than a means of finding another job. The worlds largest professional social network is now a valuable publishing platform in its own right, which means you should be posting content to LinkedIn on a regular basis.

9. Link Internally
The strength of your link profile isnt solely determined by how many sites link back to you  it can also be affected by your internal linking structure. When creating and publishing content, be sure to keep an eye out for opportunities for internal links. This not only helps with SEO, but also results in a better, more useful experience for the user  the cornerstone of increasing traffic to your website.

10. Interview Industry Thought Leaders
Think interviews are only for the big leaguers? Youd be amazed how many people will be willing to talk to you if you just ask them. Send out emails requesting an interview to thought leaders in your industry, and publish the interviews on your blog.

----------


## Steffi

Create a Google My Business Account
Perform On-Page SEO
Get Listed
Post to Social Media
Use Hashtags
Guest Blog

----------


## New Perspective studio

Im pretty shocked that this is still the answer to seo related questions for websites. 

In the few years ive been in this industry the suggestions here were already old news and in those few years algorithms changed so many times. It will also continue to do so. 

Google doesnt want people "knowing how to rank" it wants you to naturally acquire a good ranking.

Why? spammers and most businesses would if they knew a six or 30 point list to great seo would spam the serps all day long. 

This means a bad user experience for search engine users, the people who get advertisers to pay google. 

If they leave, advertisers leave and google is done.

So what does google do? They make it a constantly changing system and one on which they reveal very little even on the things about seo we do know they hardly ever say YES THIS WILL BOOST YOUR RANKING. 

There is a much bigger picture behind seo than your little business the general webmaster needs to understand that google is protecting it assets. 

The only way is providing "simply" a useful site one that would make a searcher say wow great answer google i will use you again. 

The more users they have because of great search results (ie your website), the more advertisers they will get, the more money they make. In a nutshell thats what it all comes down to. 

Give google good content and they will use your website to make their search engine look good.

Provided its needs to be marketed and shared but its so much easier promoting great content than "not so great content."

----------


## Juan-Pierre

Workshop, I have to agree with you there. What is the use of getting tons of traffic with a low coversion rate? Strategies for gaining lots of traffic must always be balanced with a solid strategy how you are going to convert the traffic into satisfied customers who will be happy to buy what you offer.

In my opinion, getting traffic is quite easy compared to a high conversion rate.

Traffic to your website is great, get as much you can. Just ensure that your ROI is turned into happy buying customers. With this balance you cannot lose!!

----------


## Africanify

There are many ways to increase a website traffic without actually getting involved in black-hat seo practices. If you ask me, I would say "contents is king". Write more and more original contents, and try a bit further customizing every pieces of your article to search engines. That way, you are sure of getting influx of daily traffic from search engines.

----------


## New Perspective studio

> There are many ways to increase a website traffic without actually getting involved in black-hat seo practices. If you ask me, I would say "contents is king". Write more and more original contents, and try a bit further customising every pieces of your article to search engines. That way, you are sure of getting influx of daily traffic from search engines.


Is this why spam websites dominate the serps? As I said before google a article top ten something then read through the first 10 results and you will realise some of them are copied ( grey/ black hat ) 
Do a back link search on said sites you will get many many Russian and other non English speaking countries linking to their site with exact match anchor text ( black hat link buying ).
Look up Web Design look at the footer and you will find most of the top ranker are duplicating pages just changing city names in every page ( also black hatting.) 
Maybe one day Google will hit them with a algorithm like a they did with panda but its been three + years since anything big has happened. Thats enough time to build a second black hat site to rplace the old one IF it get penalised. You want to run a business based on top google rankings playing fair will put you on the back foot.

Its not pretty I used to complain about it all the time but it is how it is.

----------


## Xineadola

it all depends on your content and the audience you provide it with, and growth will be appropriate

----------


## zonzhu

> I used to do the following to gain traffic:
> 
> * Write articles on your topic (your site's topic) and submit to article submission sites
> * Join to Social Bookmarking Sites and submit your site
> * Write a Press Release about your product/services and submit to Free PR Submission sites
> * Register and join forums with the same topic/niche
> 
> But that doesn't stop there, you should work it out. After 4 to 6 weeks, you would notice that you'll get higher traffic and at the same time you'll gain link popularity.


Thanks for your information. Can you please provide some listing abut article and bookmark.

Can you

----------


## Violeta Sirakova

I still believe in the old way. In my view still top priority is high quality content. I mean article. Then outreach in skyscraper method.

----------

